# The “official “ whatcha bringing to memory lane



## ratrodz




----------



## ratrodz




----------



## New Mexico Brant

This is silver Aaron, whatcha think?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

If there is anything someone spots in the Hershey Hoard please let me know.  I can’t bring it all!


----------



## Jesse McCauley

For when you know what you need- holler at me  
Just a peak at some of the bikes in the McCauley hoard right now - 
Also a fleeting glance at my hub drawers and a handful of trussed forks I've come across in my organizing.


----------



## catfish




----------



## John G04

I’m bringing cash and a wish list, my dad might bring his elgin if anyone has interest in it


----------



## Jesse McCauley

At this stage I'm not planning on brining anything out to ML to setup but open to delivering bikes that are pre-arranged sales.

If you have ever wanted a dreamy 1890's complete (finer than most) museum quality investment grade bicycle - let me know. 
If you have been considering doing a full TOC restore on a basket case bike to get your rocks off on something cool and different, I got that too.

I have great racers, roadsters, men's, ladies, gear, artwork, one-offs..... I gots things that I love but if you love it more than me we may be able to do some dealin! 

What about that thing you didn't even know you needed? Liiiike some sort of prototype bell casting dug from the site of a long defunct Corbin bell factory? 

Need chainrings? An obscure headset? An impossible to find nut? 
I work hard on being organized enough to help if you know what you need and don't expect it for free. 
I can help, PM me and lets talk about getting you settled.


----------



## Glenn Rhein

1940 schwinn project $325 locking fork


----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## stezell

This is all I have pictures of right now, I'm on the fence about the Cycle Truck, wheelset is 28" metal clad nickel plated with ND hubs and a few tubs of parts. Looking forward to seeing what some of you are bringing and of course looking forward to seeing everyone! 

Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Again these are could be brought with prepayment.  I have about four spare pairs of John’s chain treads (one pair reserved for Buck). 1890’s Templar $1,000; Columbia Chainless with all the crank parts and complete wheels (not shown), no bars or badge $1,000; chain drive scooter $175.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Any of my gear can also be brought to Oley. Elgin Twin bar 40.  $2,200


----------



## Glenn Rhein

38 Dayton project $150
50 ? Dayton.  $300


----------



## New Mexico Brant

@mynameislegion


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## HEMI426

Catfish I love your display cases, I had one with a glass lid in the sun by the time I noticed it was to late, everything plastic was toast. That wire would let the heat out.


----------



## catfish

HEMI426 said:


> Catfish I love your display cases, I had one with a glass lid in the sun by the time I noticed it was to late, everything plastic was toast. That wire would let the heat out.



Thanks. They also don't fog up


----------



## catfish




----------



## Jesse McCauley

Off to Oley this morning but I've got fond memories of MLC on my mind 

One for the road.... A lady Ide I've been working on for a couple years now is nearly complete again.


----------



## lgrinnings

I'm contemplating my first ever venture down to Memory Lane. I missed last weekend's Dudley swap due to some work and I expect Memory Lane to be downright epic. I'm far from understanding if I'll bring stuff, but it's clear this will be one not to be missed.


----------



## JOEL

I am looking for a really nice 30s era brass bike lock w/key to fit in a frame bracket. Somebody bring me one.


----------



## catfish

lgrinnings said:


> I'm contemplating my first ever venture down to Memory Lane. I missed last weekend's Dudley swap due to some work and I expect Memory Lane to be downright epic. I'm far from understanding if I'll bring stuff, but it's clear this will be one not to be missed.



You should go.


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## schwinnguyinohio

60 Jaguar, 66 Fastback 67 Stingray


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## crazyhawk

I'm bringing these 3 guys.  The Monark is a '54, the Western Flyer CWC is a '41, I think. $750 each. The Stingray 3 spd(with only 2 speeds working) is a '74 or 5. $250.


----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## stezell

A few more things I'm bringing and I guess it could be rusty gold for someone. 

Sean


----------



## John Gailey

stezell said:


> A few more things I'm bringing and I guess it could be rusty gold for someone.
> 
> Sean
> View attachment 1396544



Hey Sean,  That putter stem on the bottom looks interesting.


----------



## oldwhizzer

Old Schwinn Tandem original paint poor. Ride it home! Prewar adjustable stem. $750.00


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Will bring this Airliner if prepaid.  Will only be there Friday until about noon.   $150


----------



## onecatahula

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Will bring this Airliner if prepaid.  Will only be there Friday until about noon.   $150
> 
> View attachment 1397001



I’ll take it. PM sent . .


----------



## ratrodz

onecatahula said:


> I’ll take it. PM sent . .




Nice snag Pete!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

ratrodz said:


> Nice snag Pete!!!



Amazing that sat all day long.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Sold to Pete.   Thanks Pete!


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Crusty but pretty much all there. Original glass lens  $2200 OBO


----------



## tech549

Glenn Rhein said:


> Crusty but pretty much all there. Original glass lens  $2200 OBO
> View attachment 1397581
> 
> 
> View attachment 1397582
> 
> View attachment 1397583
> 
> View attachment 1397584
> 
> View attachment 1397585



@MrAustralia


----------



## razinhellcustomz

oldwhizzer said:


> Old Schwinn Tandem original paint poor. Ride it home! Prewar adjustable stem. $750.00
> 
> View attachment 1396971
> 
> View attachment 1396972
> 
> View attachment 1396973
> 
> View attachment 1396974
> 
> View attachment 1396975
> 
> View attachment 1396976
> 
> View attachment 1396977
> 
> View attachment 1396978
> 
> View attachment 1396979
> 
> View attachment 1396980



That's really cool looking tandem. Never seen one like this before. Looks like a fun project. Razin.


----------



## stezell

Brant I don't know but we might need a bigger space. I found a few more things to bring and decided to bring the CWC Cycle Truck to see what happens. 

Sean


----------



## marching_out

Definitely will be there on Friday if there is any interest in these two. Girls Schwinn BFG $350. No head badge. Elgin $575. Inside of tank is clean. Boiled linseed oil. Rims re-laced. Repo grips, seat not original. Tires will need replaced.


----------



## JOEL

I have an Electra Townie and a Felt Fat Tire Ale bike available. Both nice!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I rented three spaces last time Sean, I think we will have enough room.


----------



## stezell

New Mexico Brant said:


> I rented three spaces last time Sean, I think we will have enough room.



Yeah and my truck isn't that big!


----------



## John Gailey

Nice prewar CWC girls bike.  $295 delivered
More photos upon request.


----------



## stezell

John Gailey said:


> Nice prewar CWC girls bike.
> 
> View attachment 1399936
> 
> View attachment 1399937
> 
> View attachment 1399938



Cool badge on that one John!


----------



## Tim s

I will bring a Paramount, Sports Tourer, Le Tour and curved seat tube Sprint and all are in good to very good condition. I am looking for a Schwinn Voyageur 11.8 in the silver/ blue color tall frame and a Raleigh Prestige. Tim


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I’m bringing these in memory of Paul Genaro - be sure to get one while supplies last - free


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Nice silver king $450 OBO


----------



## SLM

I can bring some of these that are in my horse barn.  DX / Raleigh Tourists (pair) / middle weight typhoon / Hollywood / Panther ... etc .. let me know if interested.  I also have Ladies Elgin , 24” men Silver Monarch, Raleigh 20 Folding PM me for more photos


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

1960 hornet / sale or trade on stingray


----------



## stezell

SLM said:


> I can bring some of these that are in my horse barn.  DX / Raleigh Tourists (pair) / middle weight typhoon / Hollywood / Panther ... etc .. let me know if interested.  I also have Ladies Elgin , 24” men Silver Monarch, Raleigh 20 Folding PM me for more photos
> 
> View attachment 1400001
> 
> View attachment 1400002
> 
> View attachment 1400003



@ratrodz


----------



## Neanderthal77

Thinking of bringing the 66' Simplex Senior Sportsman.  Want to keep but, nowhere to ride by me and just going to get me in trouble.


----------



## John G04

This is gonna be a great show!


----------



## catfish

John G04 said:


> This is gonna be a great show!



I hope it is. Anyone who is on the fence about going, should make the leap and go !!!


----------



## Freqman1

Unfortunately I can't make it but do me a favor just about everyone of you have a smart phone--it has a camera! Take a lot of pics. I'm pretty sure this will be epic! V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo

Along with a few parts, I’m bringing this ‘68 Orange Krate a neighbor bought brand new. He said the only thing he’s changed were the cables.


----------



## stezell

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately I can't make it but do me a favor just about everyone of you have a smart phone--it has a camera! Take a lot of pics. I'm pretty sure this will be epic! V/r Shawn



Shawn I'm pretty bad about not taking pictures, but I've been in your boat many times before so I can relate. I'll get some pictures for you.

V/r
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant

All original, lightly ridden, would clean and detail great!  $750  
You can see more pictures at:








						1995? GT Inceptor BMX Time Capsule $850 plus Shipping | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

An outstanding almost entirely rust free completely original BMX bicycle; it is "as found" and is cover with New Mexican dust, would look fantastic with a good detail job.  I am guessing it is a 1995 bike from the serial number but correct me if I am wrong. Very good condition, this bike lived...




					thecabe.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant

BREAKING NEWS!!!!  Yay!  Just a week away.  We now can now get in on Wednesday for an extra $20!  Thanks Lisa, can't wait!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Some good shiny parts are coming:


----------



## John G04

Going to bring all of this in a blue bin $20 and under bin along with a blue bfg chainguard and probably a few more bits and pieces


----------



## Maskadeo

What? Wednesday now?!!!


----------



## JOEL

Yup.


----------



## bentwoody66

So this means all the good stuff will be gone by Friday....... BOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Maskadeo said:


> Along with a few parts, I’m bringing this ‘68 Orange Krate a neighbor bought brand new. He said the only thing he’s changed were the cables. View attachment 1400436
> View attachment 1400437
> 
> View attachment 1400438
> 
> View attachment 1400439



What are you looking to get out of it? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

bentwoody66 said:


> So this means all the good stuff will be gone by Friday....... BOOOOOOO!!!!!



Kenny, you always show up late, even when it started on Tuesday.  Solution, take off work Thursday instead.  The thing is, new vendors show up through the weekend depending on their work schedule.  I have found you can get great buys on any day of the event.


----------



## ratrodz

Lot’s of good stuff going! This should be fun!!


----------



## z-bikes

Planning on bringing this Elgin Twin-30 and a 4-Star Deluxe Twin Bar.  Undecided on bringing the 40 Twin-Flex and the Elgin Twin-60. It just depends on whether I have room to pack them safely.


----------



## detroitbike

I have a 5 tier display rack I could bring and this bike sign that lights up.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Looking to trade a nice Krate for a nice BMX or parts or vintage Mountain bike


----------



## Glenn Rhein

$10 each items


----------



## SLM

Silver Monach 24” coming On Friday


----------



## Puruconm

Some of my stuff


----------



## charnleybob

ATTENTION:  As you walk around and take pictures, get prices and phone numbers! 
Lots of frustrated buyers, who can't be there, but would buy!!


----------



## catfish

charnleybob said:


> ATTENTION:  As you walk around and take pictures, get prices and phone numbers!
> Lots of frustrated buyers, who can't be there, but would buy!!



Great idea !!!


----------



## stezell

Puruconm said:


> Some of my stuff
> 
> View attachment 1402588
> 
> View attachment 1402589
> 
> View attachment 1402590
> 
> View attachment 1402591
> 
> View attachment 1402592
> 
> View attachment 1402593
> 
> View attachment 1402594
> 
> View attachment 1402595
> 
> View attachment 1402596
> 
> View attachment 1402597



I'm digging that Manton Smith!


----------



## detroitbike

Better yet sellers put your cell number on a card on your table so when Pix are posted those who can’t attend can call you direct!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

charnleybob said:


> ATTENTION:  As you walk around and take pictures, get prices and phone numbers!
> Lots of frustrated buyers, who can't be there, but would buy!!



Great idea Bob but that kind of sounds like a full time job for someone.  I am not sure who wants to take that on with 70 + vendors with over a 1,000 bikes (of many different genres).  If you spot something in a photo feel free to give me a call, I'll try to assist.  Brian's idea is much better but only a few vendors actually put a sign up with their phone number.


----------



## JOEL

The last thing I want to do at a swap meet is talk on the phone...


----------



## detroitbike

If interested in these pm me
Seat is new made by Bob U. 200
Schwinn BMX crank set ... 450
  248-705-5681 cell


----------



## stezell

JOEL said:


> The last thing I want to do at a swap meet is talk on the phone...



I do enough talking in person, lol!


----------



## stezell

New Mexico Brant said:


> Great idea Bob but that kind of sounds like a full time job for someone.  I am not sure who wants to take that on with 70 + vendors with over a 1,000 bikes (of many different genres).  If you spot something in a photo feel free to give me a call, I'll try to assist.  Brian's idea is much better but only a few vendors actually put a sign up with their phone number.



I'm with Brant if you see something pictured you like message me and I'll try to help out if I can. 

Sean


----------



## danfitz1

Bringing this plus whatever else I have room for. To answer any potential questions........No, I don't have it priced yet (but rest assured I'm not giving anything away). No, I am not interested in any presales. No, I won't ship anything. No, I won't be posting a phone number. Hope that covers it.


----------



## mynameislegion

Bringing along.
36 CWC " Slab Tank" Serial # A16058
Have the badge as well.


----------



## catfish

danfitz1 said:


> Bringing this plus whatever else I have room for. To answer any potential questions........No, I don't have it priced yet (but rest assured I'm not giving anything away). No, I am not interested in any presales. No, I won't ship anything. No, I won't be posting a phone number. Hope that covers it.
> 
> View attachment 1403099
> View attachment 1403100



I'd like prices for the  panheads.


----------



## charnleybob

New Mexico Brant said:


> Great idea Bob but that kind of sounds like a full time job for someone.  I am not sure who wants to take that on with 70 + vendors with over a 1,000 bikes (of many different genres).  If you spot something in a photo feel free to give me a call, I'll try to assist.  Brian's idea is much better but only a few vendors actually put a sign up with their phone number.




Either way, can help seller and a frustrated buyer at home.


----------



## catfish

charnleybob said:


> Either way, can help seller and a frustrated buyer at home.



Another reason for people to go the the swap meet! Don't stay home and be frustrated.


----------



## Maskadeo

Yes, if you want something go to the show. Every year it seems people are calling and texting me as I’m trying to both buy cool stuff and off load my stuff. I’m pretty good at multitasking, but there is a limit!!!


----------



## danfitz1

catfish said:


> I'd like prices for the  panheads.



The 2 Panheads are nice, but most people would prefer the knucklehead.


----------



## catfish

I know I do.


----------



## danfitz1

catfish said:


> I know I do.
> 
> View attachment 1403327



I prefer them barn fresh, but to each their own.


----------



## Puruconm

I believe this wagon is early 1900s 
Asking 600


----------



## Oldbikes

*Some of da junk I’m bringing...*


----------



## RustyHornet

Will be there Saturday. Looking to move a few stingrays. And interested in buying a 28” Schwinn motobike project frame and fork.

March ‘68 Deluxe project.





‘66 Junior, seat is gone now.





April ‘68 fender less, good rider, needs a rear tire though...


----------



## catfish

X


----------



## Goldenrod1

Glenn Rhein said:


> Nice silver king $450 OBOView attachment 1399977
> 
> View attachment 1399978
> 
> View attachment 1399979
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1399981
> 
> View attachment 1399982


----------



## Goldenrod1

Glenn Rhein said:


> Nice silver king $450 OBOView attachment 1399977
> 
> View attachment 1399978
> 
> View attachment 1399979
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1399981
> 
> View attachment 1399982



Is it a 1936? I have one just like it and I thought that the fenders were wrong.  I put on bakers string white and blue woven for the shirt guard.


----------



## Goldenrod1

Please take a picture of Lisa with her thumb up.  I can't go.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Some rare bars.  One year only Huffman/Whizzer.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Tires and a Firestone Supreme.


----------



## Puruconm

Forgot this one


----------



## bentwoody66

Brant that steering wheel is sexy! Will it be for sale?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

catfish said:


> I know I do.
> 
> View attachment 1403327



Nice Knuck. What year? Thanks and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## catfish

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice Knuck. What year? Thanks and RideOn. Razin.



46


----------



## razinhellcustomz

catfish said:


> 46



Thanks Ed. really nice old Davidson.


----------



## catfish

razinhellcustomz said:


> Thanks Ed. really nice old Davidson.



Thank you


----------



## catfish

razinhellcustomz said:


> Thanks Ed. really nice old Davidson.



It actually looks better now. Been bringing it back to stock.


----------



## buck hughes

any interest in side walk bike $150 thursday ML show?


----------



## SLM

Anyone interested in an Orginial Schwinn Predator 24” Team , mint condition .  I am putting the orginial black fluted seat post on it. (Friday only) 
Sandy


----------



## Nashman

catfish said:


> I hope it is. Anyone who is on the fence about going, should make the leap and go !!!



Borders are shut tight from what I understand. We can't even travel freely within Canada. Everyone have a blast, and send pics for us "shut ins" or shut outs?  Ha!!


----------



## catfish

Nashman said:


> Borders are shut tight from what I understand. We can't even travel freely within Canada. Everyone have a blast, and send pics for us "shut ins" or shut outs?  Ha!!



If they were open, would you be going?


----------



## Nashman

JOEL said:


> The last thing I want to do at a swap meet is talk on the phone...



I hear you on that. Thing is, a sale is a sale and if it's an easy deal, everyone wins. That said, attendees ( people at the swap) should be 1st dibs/maybe if it's complicated to do a phone deal/shipping etc, just take numbers as a back up later. Personally I hate cell phones but they have a purpose at times. If you can scoop a cool item by using technology, so be it.

I miss the days of no cell phones though. I had to use one for work before I retired 5 years ago and just bought a flip phone for emergency as I drive 50-60 year old vehicles. Sometimes even talking pics while you shop and mix with folks is a chore, not to mention chatting on the phone. Hershey shows, Chicago toy shows I used to attend, I was so blown away by the stuff, my head was spinning. I did take pics thankfully/no cell tho. Have fun!


----------



## Mark Mattei

Hi, some bikes for sale, sorry for the duplicate pictures. Have 2 posts in "Bikes for sale", "15 bikes" and "14 bikes", there are more bikes in in those posts along with the ones shown here. Bikes can be picked up in Chicago or ,if presold, brought to Memory Lane Thursday or shipped in the 48 for $200. Thanks, Mark.





































































































































:


----------



## Nashman

catfish said:


> If they were open, would you be going?



This year I was seriously considering it. I have bought, sold, and made many friends through the Cabe and the hobby over the years so it would be fun to get together. Selling is not very easy so "setting up" is not an option really ( U.S. Customs does not look fondly on Canucks selling anything in the U.S.) but I did buy 2 bicycles in Hershey ( on 2 different years/shows), one was from the late Larry and Harv.

I used to attend a model boat ( we also were into full size outboards inboard monster wood boats, and insane aluminum  like my '59 Crestliner Jetstreak I ran in the 90's/since sold and fiberglass designs) show in Minneapolis Mn. every Spring, more than several Chicago toy shows and I'd always buy lots. I did sell some at the model boats shows.  Good clean fun. Thanks for asking.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Mark Mattei said:


> Hi, some bikes for sale, sorry for the duplicate pictures. Have 2 posts in "Bikes for sale", "15 bikes" and "14 bikes", there are more bikes in in those posts along with the ones shown here. Bikes can be picked up in Chicago or ,if presold, brought to Memory Lane Thursday or shipped in the 48 for $200. Thanks, Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404115
> 
> View attachment 1404121
> 
> View attachment 1404123
> 
> View attachment 1404124
> 
> View attachment 1404127
> 
> View attachment 1404128
> 
> View attachment 1404129
> 
> View attachment 1404130
> 
> View attachment 1404131
> 
> View attachment 1404132
> 
> View attachment 1404133
> 
> View attachment 1404134
> 
> View attachment 1404135
> 
> View attachment 1404136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404121
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404123
> 
> View attachment 1404124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404127
> 
> View attachment 1404128
> 
> View attachment 1404129
> 
> View attachment 1404130
> 
> View attachment 1404131
> 
> View attachment 1404132
> 
> View attachment 1404133
> 
> View attachment 1404134
> 
> View attachment 1404135
> 
> View attachment 1404136
> 
> :View attachment 1404115



What year is the Sonic Scout? Really LOVE this bike, but can't do the shipping. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

RustyHornet said:


> Will be there Saturday. Looking to move a few stingrays. And interested in buying a 28” Schwinn motobike project frame and fork.
> 
> March ‘68 Deluxe project.
> 
> View attachment 1403550
> 
> ‘66 Junior, seat is gone now.
> 
> View attachment 1403551
> 
> April ‘68 fender less, good rider, needs a rear tire though...
> 
> View attachment 1403552



Iv'e got a identical green 68 just like yours. They are great daily riders. Also redoing a 66 Deluxe model. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## bicycle larry

catfish said:


> If they were open, would you be going?



I SURE WOULD M 2 SECOND ONE IVED MISSED IN A FEW YEARS GOING THERE


----------



## Nashman

bicycle larry said:


> I SURE WOULD M 2 SECOND ONE IVED MISSED IN A FEW YEARS GOING THERE



Yeah, if we could have got Uncle Remus outa hibernation. we could have been the Good ( Bicycle Larry) the Bad ( Uncle Remus) and me ( Nashman Bob) as the Ugly. Oh well......


----------



## Mark Mattei

razinhellcustomz said:


> What year is the Sonic Scout? Really LOVE this bike, but can't do the shipping. Thanks. Razin.



You in Wisconsin? If so drive into town and grab it. . Don’t know the year.


----------



## Phase3

*Nice silver king $450...*
I'll Take it!  I'd like to have that for my his & hers collection.  Will you be at Memory Lane Saturday?

Is there a way to personal message on this forum?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Phase3 said:


> *Nice silver king $450...*
> I'll Take it!  I'd like to have that for my his & hers collection.  Will you be at Memory Lane Saturday?
> 
> Is there a way to personal message on this forum?



Try clicking on the person's name to private message.  I will send you a message to see if you have privileges.


----------



## Phase3

Glenn Rhein said:


> Nice silver king $450 OBOView attachment 1399977
> 
> View attachment 1399978
> 
> View attachment 1399979
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1399981
> 
> View attachment 1399982



I'll take it.


----------



## Freqman1

Phase3 said:


> *Nice silver king $450...*
> I'll Take it!  I'd like to have that for my his & hers collection.  Will you be at Memory Lane Saturday?
> 
> Is there a way to personal message on this forum?



Click on the users name and you will see the option to send a PM. Ooops just saw Brant's response--so what he said! V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz

Phase3 said:


> *Nice silver king $450...*
> I'll Take it!  I'd like to have that for my his & hers collection.  Will you be at Memory Lane Saturday?
> 
> Is there a way to personal message on this forum?




@Glenn Rhein


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Nashman said:


> This year I was seriously considering it. I have bought, sold, and made many friends through the Cabe and the hobby over the years so it would be fun to get together. Selling is not very easy so "setting up" is not an option really ( U.S. Customs does not look fondly on Canucks selling anything in the U.S.) but I did buy 2 bicycles in Hershey ( on 2 different years/shows), one was from the late Larry and Harv.
> 
> I used to attend a model boat ( we also were into full size outboards inboard monster wood boats, and insane aluminum  like my '59 Crestliner Jetstreak I ran in the 90's/since sold and fiberglass designs) show in Minneapolis Mn. every Spring, more than several Chicago toy shows and I'd always buy lots. I did sell some at the model boats shows.  Good clean fun. Thanks for asking.
> 
> View attachment 1404434
> 
> View attachment 1404435
> 
> View attachment 1404436
> 
> View attachment 1404437
> 
> View attachment 1404438
> 
> View attachment 1404445
> 
> View attachment 1404446
> 
> View attachment 1404447
> 
> View attachment 1404448



Hey Bob, Really cool little Jet Streak and that Johnson O.B. is that a twenty five horse by chance? My Grandpa Reisen had one of these on his boat back in the day. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Mark Mattei said:


> You in Wisconsin? If so drive into town and grab it. . Don’t know the year.



Not a bad idea, but would be hard pressed to do the deal as i live about 4 hours away.


----------



## Freqman1

razinhellcustomz said:


> Not a bad idea, but would be hard pressed to do the deal as i live about 4 hours away.



C'mon four hours is nothing for a bike. I've done 21 hours straight round trip for a bike and I've known others do that much or more. You've been in the Army so you know what the maximum effective range of an excuse is! V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Freqman1 said:


> C'mon four hours is nothing for a bike. I've done 21 hours straight round trip for a bike and I've known others do that much or more. You've been in the Army so you know what the maximum effective range of an excuse is! V/r Shawn



Yeah Shawn, That's what happens when you retire from the p.o.s army and then get screwed over on you pension. No ticki, No washy. Get my drift?


----------



## Freqman1

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah Shawn, That's what happens when you retire from the p.o.s army and then get screwed over on you pension. No ticki, No washy. Get my drift?



I must have had a different experience. The Army treated me well and while an Army pension isn't great, especially for enlisted soldiers, it is supplemental income to my day job. Probably need to take it off-line but not sure how you can get screwed on pension--it's a set formula. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phase3

Freqman1 said:


> Click on the users name and you will see the option to send a PM. Ooops just saw Brant's response--so what he said! V/r Shawn





Freqman1 said:


> I must have had a different experience. The Army treated me well and while an Army pension isn't great, especially for enlisted soldiers, it is supplemental income to my day job. Probably need to take it off-line but not sure how you can get screwed on pension--it's a set formula. V/r Shawn






Freqman1 said:


> Click on the users name and you will see the option to send a PM. Ooops just saw Brant's response--so what he said! V/r Shawn



Either being new, I dont have permission to PM or the user isn't accepting PM's.

Any ideas?


----------



## Freqman1

Phase3 said:


> Either being new, I dont have permission to PM or the user isn't accepting PM's.
> 
> Any ideas?



I just sent the mods a message. You may not have enough posts yet but they can fix that. It was set up like that to alleviate spam and scam. V/ Shawn


----------



## Phase3




----------



## Dave Stromberger

Phase3 said:


> Either being new, I dont have permission to PM or the user isn't accepting PM's.
> 
> Any ideas?



I fixed you up. You should be able to send PM's now.


----------



## Phase3

Dave Stromberger said:


> I fixed you up. You should be able to send PM's now.



Thank you!


----------



## Mark Mattei

Project bluebird 12K.


----------



## Jay81

Had a great time Thursday and sold a few bikes. I will not be there today (Friday) but planning on coming back tomorrow (Saturday) with the wife & kids to check out the bike swap again, and the flea market. I am not setting up on Saturday, but can bring any of these bikes for pre arranged sales if anyone is interested.
Possible trades considered: Prewar men's complete tank bikes, or possibly a B6 in an unusual color combo. Maybe an early stick shift Stingray in violet. Only interested in trading for original paint bikes.

Please send me a private message if interested in buying/trading any of these Saturday:









						Sold - 1934 Elgin Oriole | Archive (sold)
					

Nice original paint '34 Elgin Oriole Very nice stainless rain gutter fenders. Triple step wheels with reproduction chain tread tires. Professionally restored top on the Troxel long spring saddle. Torrington 10 pedals with repro blocks. Rides great. Was $800, now reduced to $750 Sorry, no...




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - 1937 Viking Streamline (similar to Elgin Blackhawk & Falcon) | Archive (sold)
					

Very cool and unusual bike. Westfield built, and takes the same tank as the Blackhawks and Falcons, and a similar rear rack.  This was a craigslist find a few years ago. It was in rough shape, had been repainted and had frame damage. I spent quite a bit of time painstakingly removing the...




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - Very nice Teens/20's Rambler Motobike | Archive (sold)
					

I think this was built around 1916 - 1920. Note the fork bearing cups. I have seen a 1916 Indian here on the CABE with these same pointed cups, and the same or very similar fork.  Super nice original paint and nickel plating.  Very nice early Troxel long spring saddle  700C wheels/tires  Serial...




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - 1893 St Nicholas | Archive (sold)
					

Unbelievable condition. Original paint! In fact, I was told it is all original except for the seat leather which was professionally redone.  Could very well be the nicest one still in existence.   This is a YOUTH MODEL with 24" Single Tube tires. The tires hold air for a while, but eventually go...




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - 1917 Wolverine Leather Goods Bicycle | Archive (sold)
					

Built approx. 1917, maker is unknown. Sold by Wolverine Leather Goods, Detroit MI. Selling as shown, minus the seat.  Included is an original Wolverine Leather Goods stamped leather seat TOP (no seat frame) This is the early style where a thick piece of leather was stretched over the seat frame...




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - Prewar Huffman / Firestone Fleetwood REPLICA/COPY/CLONE/LOOK-A-LIKE Project | Archive (sold)
					

As you can see from the title, this is not the real deal. This is a frame that someone modified to look similar to a Firestone Fleetwood. It is a REPLICA / COPY / CLONE / LOOK - A - LIKE / FANTASY / whatever you want to call it / project.  But a cool project nonetheless.   Terms of sale are...




					thecabe.com


----------

